# Rubber tip pleco algae eating?



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Is the rubber tip a good algae eater? How does it compare to a (albino) bristlenose? What type of algae do they eat? 

I cant find any little encyclopedias or articles on it. I have heard though they are good way to try to combat green spot algae due to their extra suction power is this true? 

I sure as hell dont want to get one and it being like a Clown Pleco. Also I need a pleco for this job trust me, I usually use otos or sae for everything, but not this time, so I have already been through those as an option, I probably have like 100 otos through out my tanks at my house (no joke).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, its true. Most plecos can't touch green spot, but the rubberlip has some sort of specialized scraping teeth. They can scour rocks clean and even remove bba (but they just kind of scrape it off and leave it, I don't think they like it much). Compared to bristle-nose they get bigger, you'd have to look up max size, but I don't think 7-8"is uncommon. However, they don't really like being exposed against the glass and may do something fun like cleaning the back (with the background) but not front where you look in.

Green spot is really annoying. Even after you credit card it, it leaves a white film on the glass. You end up having to scrub the tank with lime-a-way after you empty it.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I have special tank razors for it and it still doesnt come off. I meant though how does its over all algae ability compare to the bristlenose? Also I assume its not but will it destroy my leaves or plants?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You do get some holes in leaves where the pleco has scrapped the algae off. Ugly, but not plant-killing.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well it would kill plants with non-regenerating leaves then, which is a problem for me. Also do they like plants or glass more? Have you noticed a preference? 

Also how does their overall algae eating ability compare with bristlenoses? 

I got some bristlenoses that are pretty beast.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I've used both and breed a variety of plecos. I've found out clowns prefer meat over algae. I think overall algae eating bristlenose are probably the best. I also came to the conclusion the rubberlips are not as hearty as the bristlenose. I tryed breeding rubberlip plecos and ended up with a couple unexplainable fatalities so I just gave up on them. Any of the ancistrus plecos are going to be your best be for algae IMO, common bristlenose on the top of that list.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Hansolo said:


> I've used both and breed a variety of plecos. I've found out clowns prefer meat over algae. I think overall algae eating bristlenose are probably the best. I also came to the conclusion the rubberlips are not as hearty as the bristlenose. I tryed breeding rubberlip plecos and ended up with a couple unexplainable fatalities so I just gave up on them. Any of the ancistrus plecos are going to be your best be for algae IMO, common bristlenose on the top of that list.


Yea I have had clowns, I thought they looked cool but all they do is hide, kind of hated them. Like you said they dont eat algae, but, if they did, they would be awesome.


----------

